# Help: can't get into resort reviews



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2014)

When I try to go into TUG resort databases, I get this message:

"High Risk Website Blocked
Location: www.tug2.net/reviews.shtml
Access has been blocked as the threat Troj/Iframe-IP has been found on this website.
Return to the page you were previously viewing.
sophos web protection"

I'm using Mozilla Firefox, and am logged into TUG if that makes a difference.  I never encountered this before.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 11, 2014)

Just and FYI.  I had no problem getting into Reviews with no error message.

Nancy


----------



## sugar apple (Mar 11, 2014)

you aren't by any chance connected to a VPN are you?


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2014)

sugar apple said:


> you aren't by any chance connected to a VPN are you?



No, I'm not.  I just rebooted and still get the same message.  I'll try again later.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 11, 2014)

I am having no issues getting into that area of TUG.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

Moving this to About the Rest of TUG forum, as this does not deal specifically with the Bulletin Board.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

​No problem here, either, also using Firefox 27.0.1 on Win7.

What specific URL are you trying to go to?

Is there anything more to the error message you receive?  The full and complete message may give us additional hints needed to track the problem down -- or possibly to get Sophos to correct an erroneous report.

Edited to add:  Can you identify which Sophos product issued the warning?   Sophos lists the following on their website:
Sophos Web Appliance Virtual
Sophos Web Appliance
Sophos UTM
Sophos Security Management Appliance
Sophos Anti-Virus for Windows 2000+
Sophos Anti-Virus for Mac OS X​Sophos asks this information of us when we request to have our site reevaluated.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2014)

Makai Guy said:


> ​What specific URL are you trying to go to?
> 
> Is there anything more to the error message you receive?  The full and complete message may give us additional hints needed to track the problem down -- or possibly to get Sophos to correct an erroneous report.



I posted the entire message above, which includes the URL I'm trying to get to.  At this point I don't have time to deal with this again today, but thanks for your efforts.  I'll probably be snowed/iced under tomorrow and Thursday so won't worry about this for a few days!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Can you try another browser?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

The problem's not his browser, it's the classification by Sophos.  Unfortunately Sophos has several different products that consult their database and issue warnings.  They won't do anything for us if I can't tell them which of their products is involved, which I've asked for above.  

This is typical arrogance from these services.  They can shut down access to our sites via an entry in their database.  THEY are the ones making that determination.  THEY are the ones with the database they could consult to see what is listed there.  But nothing happens until I can supply information that tashaman may not even have access to, if it's something installed by his ISP or employer rather than something he's installed himself.

Meanwhile tashaman, and who knows how many others, cannot access the review information that he has paid for.

This sort of thing really burns me up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

try this link instead...the above link is just to the free sample page

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2014)

No problem here either. I suspect it's a local kerfuffle in the OP's device.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> try this link instead...the above link is just to the free sample page
> 
> http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx



Thanks Brian,

That link works - I'll have to bookmark it. 

However, I've always gone in the other way since there's a tab at the top of the page.  I just tried the other tabs at the top and all of them with the exception of the Marketplace gives me that same warning message and blocks them.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> No problem here either. I suspect it's a local kerfuffle in the OP's device.



Ditto...No problem here either.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2014)

all the links at the top (save the marketplace one) go to http://tug2.net

ill certainly have our hosting staff run a security scan on it...but it sounds like the site has just gotten on some sort of blacklist for whatever security software you may be using.


----------

